# Neue GraKa-Empfehlungen gesucht!



## x-ray001 (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne meinen Rechner mit einer neuen Grafikkarte ausrüsten. Zu meinem System:

Win 7 64bit
Intel i7-2600k
RAM 8 GB Gskill 1333
Motherboard Asus P8Z68-V Pro
GraKa Radeon HD 6950  2 GB

In Anbetracht kommender Titel wie The Witcher 3 und GTA 5 muss eine neue Grafikkarte her. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob es wieder eine ATI oder eine Nvidia werden sollte, mal von den persönlichen Vorlieben abgesehen. Eigentlich hätte ich zu einer R9 280x 3 GB tendiert, bin mir aber mitterweile auch nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht mal eine nvidia ausprobieren sollte, zumal ja u.a. cd project red mit nvidia kooperiert.

Für ein paar Tips und Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar


----------



## donma08 (14. September 2014)

Netzteil wäre noch wichtig


----------



## x-ray001 (14. September 2014)

bequiet 580 W straight power


----------



## iPol0nski (14. September 2014)

Naja du hast keinen Preislichen Rahmen gesetzt von daher ist es schwierig. Insgesamt sind die AMD Karten vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besser als die von Nvidia. 
Also wenn du noch hinschreibst wie viel du ausgeben willst könnte man dir auch noch etwas besser helfen


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2014)

Ich würde mich nicht blenden lassen von dem kleinen Startlogo am Anfang, ich glaube es gibt kein Titel wo der Benchmarktest so einen wirklich Ausreißer hatte
sicher gibt das unterschiede, aber die bewegen sich im Framebereich und ich wage zu bezweifeln das ein Nicht-Möchtegernklugscheißer den Unterschied von 32 und 35 Frames erkennen kann


----------



## x-ray001 (14. September 2014)

Einen preislichen Rahmen habe ich nicht gesetzt, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin....aber es wird wohl irgendwas zwischen 250 und 350 Euro werden.


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2014)

Also, AMD bietet da ganz einfach durch die Bank weg die bessere Performance pro Euro. 

Die R9 270X für 150-160€ wäre ca 35% schneller als Deine 6950 - bei Nvidia wäre die GTX 760 gleichstark, kostet aber 200€. Für 180e gibt es aber schon die 15% schnellere R9 280, für 240€ die nochmal schnellere R9 280X - da wäre die GTX 770 gleichgut, aber 30-40€ teurer. Ab ca. 300€ kommt die R9 290, die ist nochmal ca 20% schneller und sogar fixer als die teurere GTX780. Und alle noch teureren Karten sind nur ca 10% schneller, lohnen sich also nicht.

Die Leistungen sind halt Durchschnittswerte - FALLS speziell bei ein bestimmten Spielen, die du dann auch 100Pro über 1-2 Jahre hauptsächlich spielen willst, Nvidia doch merkbar besser ist, dann wäre natürlich auch eine Nvidia passend. Aber da müsstest Du dann warten, bis diese Games rauskommen und getestet wurden. 

Was du machen könntest: nvidia SOLL angeblich noch diesen Monat neue Karten vorstellen, im Oktober könnten die dann auch in den Handel kommen - da könntest du abwarten, ob sich da nennenswert was ändert bei der Frage "was bekomme ich für XY Euro für eine Leistung?" - ich glaub es war eher nicht, das war in den letzten Jahren auch nie der Fall, aber wenn du ein bisschen abwarten kannst, dann mach das ruhig


----------



## chris2303 (14. September 2014)

Ich würde dir von ATI abraten. Ich besitze auch eine 6950 2GB und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden, keine Frage. Jedoch habe ich gerade für einen Kumpel einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und wegen Preis-Leistung-Empfehlungen eine R9 280 für ihn genommen. Die hat allerdings nur Probleme gemacht (unter anderen in BF4 extreme Grafikfehler bzw. hat teilweise das Siel noch nicht mal gestartet und ist nur abgestürzt). Nach ein wenig Recherche habe ich herausgefunden das sehr viele Besitzer der ATi R9 Reihe, hauptsächlich 280, 280x und teilweise auch 290 extreme Probleme mit Grafikfehlern und Abstürzen haben. Egal welche Einstellungen und Treiber. Jetzt haben wir die R9 280 zurückgegeben und uns letztendlich für eine GTX770 entschieden. Mit der gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Ich bin zwar, was Grafikkartenhersteller angeht, sehr offen, aber zur Zeit scheint ATI in der Fertigung etwas zu schlampen. Das macht wohlmöglich auch den niedrigeren Preis aus und wenn man dann noch überlegt, dass es durch die NEVER-SETTLE-Aktion bis zu 3 relativ aktuelle Spiele dazu gibt, dann kann ja letztendlich nur die Qualität darunter leiden. Ich bin im Moment sehr enttäuscht von ATI.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2014)

chris2303 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir von ATI abraten



was eine sehr exklusive Meinung ist und vorallem nicht mit den hier getroffenen Erfahrungen verifizierbar, auch weil einfach mal vergisst, das Leute die ein Problem haben sich viel schneller beschweren als Leute bei denen alles funktioniert

deswegen TE, ignorier den Typ und kauf ne gescheite 280x oder 290


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2014)

chris2303 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir von ATI abraten. Ich besitze auch eine 6950 2GB und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden, keine Frage. Jedoch habe ich gerade für einen Kumpel einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und wegen Preis-Leistung-Empfehlungen eine R9 280 für ihn genommen. Die hat allerdings nur Probleme gemacht (unter anderen in BF4 extreme Grafikfehler bzw. hat teilweise das Siel noch nicht mal gestartet und ist nur abgestürzt). Nach ein wenig Recherche habe ich herausgefunden das sehr viele Besitzer der ATi R9 Reihe, hauptsächlich 280, 280x und teilweise auch 290 extreme Probleme mit Grafikfehlern und Abstürzen haben. Egal welche Einstellungen und Treiber. Jetzt haben wir die R9 280 zurückgegeben und uns letztendlich für eine GTX770 entschieden. Mit der gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Ich bin zwar, was Grafikkartenhersteller angeht, sehr offen, aber zur Zeit scheint ATI in der Fertigung etwas zu schlampen. Das macht wohlmöglich auch den niedrigeren Preis aus und wenn man dann noch überlegt, dass es durch die NEVER-SETTLE-Aktion bis zu 3 relativ aktuelle Spiele dazu gibt, dann kann ja letztendlich nur die Qualität darunter leiden. Ich bin im Moment sehr enttäuscht von ATI.


Du solltest "viele Fälle" nicht damit verwechseln, dass die Gefahr groß ist, eine defekte Karte zu erwischen.  Grad weil AMD so beliebt ist, kaufen auch etliche AMD - da findest du natürlich dann auch "viele" Problemfälle. Die Quote an Reklamationen ist aber bei Nvidia und AMD sehr ähnlich, so 2-4% je nach Karte (kann man zB bei mindfactory sehr gut nachsehen), wobei viele Probleme eher mit dem Hersteller der Karte zu tun haben, also Sapphire, Asus usw. nicht mit AMD oder Nvidia. 

Hier wird seit einer Weile, eben wegen Preis-Leistung, fast nur AMD empfohlen, und nur ganz selten meldet sich einer zurück mit ner defekten Karte.


----------



## chris2303 (14. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was eine sehr exklusive Meinung ist und vorallem nicht mit den hier getroffenen Erfahrungen verifizierbar, auch weil einfach mal vergisst, das Leute die ein Problem haben sich viel schneller beschweren als Leute bei denen alles funktioniert
> 
> deswegen TE, ignorier den Typ und kauf ne gescheite 280x oder 290



Sehr erwachsene Antwort. Aber:

1. Bin ich nicht "der Typ" 
2. musst du, wenn du schon eine direkte Antwort auf meinen Post schreibst, auch richtig lesen. Ich habe keine Vorurteile bzgl. Grafikchiphersteller. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich nehme das, was mir am meisten zusagt. Und wie du ja bereits gelesen hast besitze ich selbst eine ATI Radeon HD 6950 2Gb und habe somit nichts gegen Grafikkarten diesen Herstellers.
3. Sind die von mir gemachten Behauptungen nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern belegbar. Ich bzw. mein Kumpel hat mit einer R9 280 Probleme gehabt und in diversen Foren und Kundenrezensionen bei mehreren Händlern wird von den selben Problemen berichtet. Diese Probleme sind auch bei mehrfachen Austausch des Artikels nicht behoben worden. Woraus ich schließe, dass die R9 Grafikkarten-Reihe derzeit einige Probleme hat. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du solltest "viele Fälle" nicht damit verwechseln, dass die Gefahr groß ist, eine defekte Karte zu erwischen.  Grad weil AMD so beliebt ist, kaufen auch etliche AMD - da findest du natürlich dann auch "viele" Problemfälle. Die Quote an Reklamationen ist aber bei Nvidia und AMD sehr ähnlich, so 2-4% je nach Karte (kann man zB bei mindfactory sehr gut nachsehen), wobei viele Probleme eher mit dem Hersteller der Karte zu tun haben, also Sapphire, Asus usw. nicht mit AMD oder Nvidia.
> 
> Hier wird seit einer Weile, eben wegen Preis-Leistung, fast nur AMD empfohlen, und nur ganz selten meldet sich einer zurück mit ner defekten Karte.



Damit liegst du natürlich richtig. Jedoch lese ich Momentan mehr Probleme mit AMD Chips, als mit Nvidia Chips. Die Probleme mit AMD ziehen sich auch quer durch alle Hersteller was die Grafikfehler etc. angehen. Nvidia ist natürlich auch nicht perfekt. Aber für mich persönlich momentan die bessere Wahl.


Vielleicht war mein Einstieg "Ich würde dir von ATI abraten" etwas zu übertrieben. Dennoch gibt es mit der aktuellen Reihe einige Probleme und ich persönlich würde mir daher zur Zeit keine ATI Karte kaufen. Vielleicht läuft es bei der neueren Generation, der R9 285, schön besser. Natürlich hast du damit auch recht, dass Leute die ein Problem haben dieses auch schneller oder stärker an die große Glocke hängen, als Leute die keine Probleme haben. Es gibt natürlich auch genug Käufer bei denen alles wunderbar und fehlerfrei läuft. Am besten macht der TE seine eigene Erfahrungen und kauft das worauf er Lust hat


----------



## x-ray001 (16. September 2014)

Danke für die Tipps bisher! Ich werd mal schauen, was sich preislich ausgeht.  Eine R9 290 habe ich leider nicht unter 350€ gesehen. Ich werde wohl noch etwas warten bis Oktober/November.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

*hust*
Caseking.de 
Caseking.de


----------



## iPol0nski (16. September 2014)

Ja die Grafikkarten von VTX3D sind meistens sehr billig. Wiso die solch niedrige Preise anbieten können weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Ja die Grafikkarten von VTX3D sind meistens sehr billig. Wiso die solch niedrige Preise anbieten können weis ich auch nicht


 Das Grunddesign wird ja eh von AMD/Nvidia vorgegeben, die Chips sind überall die gleichen - da kann man höchstens den Kühler "verbocken".   VTX3D macht AFAIK hier kaum Werbung, sondern platziert scheinbar die Karten gezielt günstig in bestimmten Shops wie mindfactory und caseking (die haben nämlich an sich immer die vtx3d-Karten).  

Auf jeden Fall gehören die zu einer in China, Russland u.a. bereits aktiven Firma namens TUL ,TUL Official Website - Graphics, Notebook, Multimedia Cards, Motherboards, Cases, Power Supply   zu der auch PowerColor gehört => VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition im Test - HT4U.net   und ich vermute mal, dass TUL wiederum sich eher an Businesskunden wendet bzw. auch Komplett-PC-Anbieter - vlt bauen die sogar auftragsmäßig Karten auch für andere Hersteller mit, wenn die keine eigenen Kapazitäten haben?


----------

